# so is it true some kid died from Superdrol



## pnismuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

I heard a kid on the east coast died from Superdrol.  He took like 6 tabs and then that night got piss drunk and his liver got poisoned and he died.  

No wonder they had to take it off the market.  The thing is, just like with ephedrine, Superdrol was not unsafe its these damn frikin kids who use the stuff and can't handle it.  I mean if you are that stupid to take 6 and drink a case of beer, you deserve what you get.


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

pnismuscle said:
			
		

> I heard a kid on the east coast died from *creatine*.  He took like 6 tabs and then that night got piss drunk and his liver got poisoned and he died.
> 
> *No wonder they had to take it off the market*.  The thing is, just like with ephedrine, Superdrol was not unsafe its these damn frikin kids who use the stuff and can't handle it.  I mean if you are that stupid to take 6 and drink a case of beer, you deserve what you get.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

pnismuscle said:
			
		

> I heard a kid on the east coast died from Superdrol. He took like 6 tabs and then that night got piss drunk and his liver got poisoned and he died.
> 
> No wonder they had to take it off the market. The thing is, just like with ephedrine, Superdrol was not unsafe its these damn frikin kids who use the stuff and can't handle it. I mean if you are that stupid to take 6 and drink a case of beer, you deserve what you get.


 I'm pretty sure you just failed sort of IQ test.

 Alcohol consumption takes anywhere from months to years (depending on the amount consumed and the person's genetics) to cause sclerosis of the liver, which results in a failure of the liver and death.  The same applies to the abuse of oral steroids.  You can, however, kill yourself in a single night from consuming too much alcohol, but this has little to do with the liver (the liver can filter only so much).  The Superdrol had nothing to do with this idiots death. It was the over consumption of alcohol that killed him (and made the world a better place).


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> It was the over consumption of alcohol that killed him (and made the world a better place).


Drunks should be lined up and shot to save bullets.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Drunks should be lined up and shot to save bullets.


    

The majority of the population has been drunk at one point, why the hate


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 15, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> The majority of the population has been drunk at one point, why the hate


 Yea wtf.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

how old are u pirate?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

My guess would be that it's because drunks kill thousands every year. Then again, he may have meant "drunks" (alcoholics) and not someone merely in the state of being drunk.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> My guess would be that it's because drunks kill thousands every year. Then again, he may have meant "drunks" (alcoholics) and not someone merely in the state of being drunk.



probly, but he's still walking a fine line. My dad is a recovered alcoholic, and one of the smartest, most successful ppl i know, and not just bc he's my dad


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 15, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> probly, but he's still walking a fine line. My dad is a recovered alcoholic, and one of the smartest, most successful ppl i know, and not just bc he's my dad


 That's like everyone every male on my mom's side of the family and some on my dad's. None of them did shit to anyone.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That's like everyone every male on my mom's side of the family and some on my dad's. None of them did shit to anyone.



Yea, sadly many of my family members have been through rehab, the majority for alcohol. 

I jsut didnt see why he would say that, especially when using it in reference to a teen(?), who i doubt was an alcoholic that young.


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> probly, but he's still walking a fine line. My dad is a recovered alcoholic, and one of the smartest, most successful ppl i know, and not just bc he's my dad


Yep my Dad has been a drunk ever since I can remember.....he has not received any kind of ticket in 30 years....he has never driven drunk to my knowledge and he is one of the most successful and wealthy people I have ever met...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

I think we jsut co-destroyed pirate's post,


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

You are all a bunch of worthless drunks - 

But will not line you up to be shot...
so line me up some shots -


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

Speaking of shots, i forgot to take the battery out of my phone at a party on saturday.

2-3am drunk voicemails are never good. I was smart enough to avoid the mormons in my phone book, but for some reason left a message for chipotle.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I think we jsut co-destroyed pirate's post,


 Source

 During 2003, *17,013 people* in the U.S. died in alcohol-related motor vehicle crashes, *representing 40% of all traffic-related deaths*

 Each year, alcohol-related crashes in the United States cost about *$51 billion*

 Don't kid yourself.  This is just from 2003.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> During 2003, *17,013 people* in the U.S. died in alcohol-related motor vehicle crashes, *representing 40% of all traffic-related deaths*
> 
> ...





I know it's a serious thing, but it was his post I was arguing against, not drunk driving.

You might as well be saying everyone who smokes cigarettes or speeds should be shot.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I know it's a serious thing, but it was his post I was arguing against, not drunk driving.
> 
> You might as well be saying *everyone who smokes cigarettes or speeds should be shot.*


  I like the way you think.


----------



## GFR (Nov 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> During 2003, *17,013 people* in the U.S. died in alcohol-related motor vehicle crashes, *representing 40% of all traffic-related deaths*
> 
> ...


Drunk driving and people who drink are two separate issues...

And I agree the drunk drivers are a big problem.....until the law takes their destruction of innocent life seriously there is little we can do.


----------



## Tier (Nov 15, 2005)

I doubt he was referring to anybody who gets drunk, just chronic abusers who harm others


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 15, 2005)

Damn, I was just joking guys. I wasn't saying anything about drunk driving etc. I just thought cfs3's comment about the world being a better place was funny. Since you asked, I'm 30 give or take a year.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Damn, I was just joking guys. I wasn't saying anything about drunk driving etc. I just thought cfs3's comment about the world being a better place was funny. Since you asked, I'm 30 give or take a year.



Not trying to pick a fight, but useta arguing w/ the high and righteous.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess I'm the only one who knows of a killer drunk??

My step-grandpa's son is in prison.

He has been to jail 2-3 times for drunk driving, and once he killed a woman.

So I guess all drunks don't have a happy ending


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 15, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Source
> 
> During 2003, *17,013 people* in the U.S. died in alcohol-related motor vehicle crashes, *representing 40% of all traffic-related deaths*
> 
> ...



I'de like to see the statistic of how many people in america got drunk in 2003, and how many of them cuased that 40%. I'm sure it was a VERY small percentage of people who got drunk.

 8% of fatal car accidents are becuase of insects. Kill em all.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 15, 2005)

Back to drol, I don't think it's off the market.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only one who knows of a killer drunk??
> 
> My step-grandpa's son is in prison.
> 
> ...


I have a good friend who's wife was killed by a drunk driver.  It was 2 o'clock in the afternoon and the kid was 16 years old, skipping school.  He said to me that the thing that bothered him most was the kid showed no remorse whatsoever in court.  Left behind two kids too.  How tragic.



> I'de like to see the statistic of how many people in america got drunk in 2003, and how many of them cuased that 40%. I'm sure it was a VERY small percentage of people who got drunk.
> 
> 8% of fatal car accidents are becuase of insects. Kill em all.


This is possibly the most assanine statement I've ever heard on this site.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone that has dealt with any kind of substance abuse from a loved one or family member knows the pain it causes. 
 I don't know the exact stats but read somewhere that alcohol related illness represents a very large chunk of overall $$ spent within the medical establishment. 
 But after all it is a legal substance.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 16, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> 8% of fatal car accidents are becuase of insects.


You're kidding right?? How....what...nevermind.  *laughs hard and shakes head*


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Drunks should be lined up and shot to save bullets.



that's an "interesting" approach...how ya feeling today pirate? r u running any current cycles?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 16, 2005)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> that's an "interesting" approach...how ya feeling today pirate? r u running any current cycles?


 


			
				piratefromhell said:
			
		

> Damn, I was just joking guys. I wasn't saying anything about drunk driving etc. I just thought cfs3's comment about the world being a better place was funny.


----------

